# Mass shooting avoided by dumb luck in Australia, shooter just didn't have the motivation...



## 2aguy (Jun 4, 2019)

So........the anti-gunners tell us that Australia has stopped mass public shootings because they banned and confiscated guns.   This is a lie.   They have had about a dozen shootings in public places, but because the shooter just decided to stop shooting, or missed, or simply wounded his victims....they didn't count as mass public shootings....

But the lie is still a lie...

Here we have another public shooting in Australia....gun free Australia, as told to us by Australians and American anti-gunners........

But please......tell us which Australian gun control law kept this man with an illegal gun from walking into a  church, a mall, a theater, or a school.....and shooting a bunch of people...

Dumb luck and a lack of motivation on the part of the mass public shooter does not indicate that Australlian gun laws are working...

Darwin shooting witness recalls seeing alleged gunman’s rampage

A witness to the Darwin mass shooting has recalled the moment he saw the alleged gunman enter and exit the Palms Motel multiple times and fire at least 15 shots.

John Rose, 53, told 9News.com.au he had been inside his apartment on the opposite side of Finniss Street about 5.30pm (CST) when he heard a series of loud sounds coming from the motel.

“I heard two loud bangs and straight away thought it was fire crackers but they sounded very close and after the third one I got a bit distressed,” he said.
----

*Northern Territory Police have confirmed four men were killed in the mass shooting tonight, with the alleged 45-year-old gunman “well known to police” and free from prison on parole.*
*Multiple crime scenes have since been set up around the city, with police still piecing together the deadly rampage.*



And hey......with response times like this...when the mass public shooter does decide to actually follow through....Australia is going to have a big problem...

*“About an hour later we had gone inside - still no police had turned up to this motel that we had called three times about,” he said.*

Technically, this isn't a mass public shooting, even though 4 people were killed in gun free Australia....this seems as if it is gang crime of some sort...in gun free Australia......

Again....what if he had targeted a school?

this is just funny....the Australians are following the Chicago model for criminals....this shooter was on parole and an ankle monitor at the time of the shootings........


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 4, 2019)

I have to ask....

When they banned guns and confiscated them........was that law supposed to apply to convicted criminals on parole who were required to wear an ankle monitor?   Or did they forget to put that into their gun control laws?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 4, 2019)

wtf??

Greg


----------

